
Star Trek Technology Possible in 2020 with Newly Approved Space Force? - roman-do-grots
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2019/02/if-these-us-navy-patents-are-made-then-we-are-in-a-star-trek-technology-world.html
======
roman-do-grots
Keep reading articles regarding some of these Navy patents released regarding
new energy and propulsion technologies. My understanding is that the Navy and
various aerospace companies within the US want these on the books to hold
patent rights for when other countries start building them for their own
respective space navies. Any engineers or physicists on HN that can verify any
of these claims? Seems legit but honestly don't have the technology background
in these fields to really tell if they're just more "free energy" snake oil.
Thoughts on how this would connect to newly found Space Force?

~~~
gus_massa
It's snake oil!

Note that to fill a patent you only need to fill some paperwork, you don't
need a working prototype.

These "inventions" doesn't make any sense and it's ridiculous that the
journalist just copy&paste the info without any critical thinking, and adds
"Start Treck" just for the linkbait effect. And it will definitively not be
ready in 2020.

The fist _may_ be possible, but we don't have a complete theory to explain
high temperature superconductivity, so until he has a working prototype, it's
just a weird unsupported speculation.

The other two are just some unintelligible ideas about electromagnetic fields
and vacuum fields. With the current theories they preserve energy and
momentum, so unless he discover new physics it will not work. And to discover
new physics he essentially needs a working prototype.

> Thoughts on how this would connect to newly found Space Force?

It's totally unrelated.

